# one active mantid!



## Summers (Nov 2, 2006)

hi,

I seem to have one active mantid! everythime i go and see her she is walking around the top. The only time she stayed still was when she was eating. The temp is around 24 and humidity is 65-75%. Could it be the conditions or something else?

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2006)

If its a male they are usually more active. Also wild caught mantids tend to do that until they get settled in. Afterall they are not used to being in a cage. Captive bred mantids don't seem to be restless like that very much.


----------



## Summers (Nov 2, 2006)

ah, well its a female, captive bread mantis! lol. So i suppose the shouldnt be doing it much. Oh well i hope she is ok.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought this was one of the ones you found outdoors. But anyways sometimes they just do things like that.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 2, 2006)

So far I have found all of my Mantids outside and I have noticed this too. The latest one I found on Halloween would try and push the screen so she could crawl out but I have the screen rubberbanded to the lid so she's not getting out. Besides I might squish her by accident if I woke up to a mantis crawling on my bed!


----------



## tarpshack (Nov 3, 2006)

The one I found outside would 'claw' at the sides of the cup in a very fast, like a digging, motion. Eventually she settled in and even laid an ooth for me. I think it's exactly as Rick said. She just wasn't used to a cage, but eventually she got real used to hanging out at the top of the cup and eating all the free bugs that got dropped in.


----------



## Summers (Nov 3, 2006)

fair enough  its jus a case of her settling in then  Well i would be the same! lol. I will she how she goes in the next few days and see if she stops  

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------

